# TODAY #UberPuppyBowl IS ON DEMAND!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*TODAY PUPPY BOWL IS ON DEMAND!*
*http://blog.uber.com/puppybowl*
*







*
*we are teaming up with Animal Planet to deliver adoptable puppies to animal lovers acrossAtlanta, Baltimore, Cleveland, Dallas,DC, Denver, Indianapolis, LA,Phoenix & Seattle! *


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Do those dogs know about problems with uber's "best in the industry" supplemental insurance?

Seems unfair to subject them to another risks on top of what they already have been through


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't seem to receive these promotion notices. Been driving for 8 weeks now. I wonder why not?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Today your drive puppies ! 
Tomorrow clean your car so the next customer doesn't give you one star. 
Next week we will be green. Customers will request uber green. You go to customer s house and they give you trash to recycle. Plastic, small appliances etc


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

amazing they can tweak the app overnight for this but cannot put TIPPING in the app in 3 years


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

You can wait ten years, they are never gong to put tips in the app. Good job hijacking a thread about puppies to complain about tips! Should be pissed that they are helping to spread more pets into the world. Animal bondage is terrible, most pets are neglected and abused, now we are supposed to deliver one to some jerk off who is ordering a dog through Uber. Whatever shelters are doing this shame and disgrace for making it too easy to take responsibility for another animals life when you can't make the time to go the shelter. Animals are alive, not some gimmick for me to deliver.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I can see college kids be like. Hey let's prank someone. Order 10 puppies and put them in his room


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Ummmmmm......Know number one reason puppies wind up in shelters?....They leak!!!!.....So we are supposed to cart these leaky little furballs and deliver them to strangers?....But first we must go to shelter and liberate the little pishers?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I think if I started a thread about an episode of saving someones life while driving Uber that the forum would respond about my chances of getting rated poorly, that I lost money on the deal, that Uber staged the whole thing as a PR stint, and of course that Im paid by the company to post. 

Monkey see monkey do, you guys read and regurgitate.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *TODAY PUPPY BOWL IS ON DEMAND!*
> *http://blog.uber.com/puppybowl*
> *
> View attachment 4389
> ...


is anyone on here actually delivering puppies? it lists LA on the add, but when you click Learn More and goto link it only says DC.. Another publicity stunt, like Uber Copter. all hype no reality.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

poor cute puppies will probably freeze to death in some fubers drivers trunk...FUBER what a F*cked up company


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Ummmmmm......Know number one reason puppies wind up in shelters?....They leak!!!!.....So we are supposed to cart these leaky little furballs and deliver them to strangers?....But first we must go to shelter and liberate the little pishers?


It's usually team members from the local Uber office that are the "drivers" for these promotions. They are limited availability too because so few "drivers" are doing it. It's just Uber not knowing how to do PR and being gimmick-y for the sake of data collection most likely.


----------



## Mike Hay (Dec 24, 2014)

WTF is wrong with you people? If you're really that cynical about a program like this, just kill yourself now. Life won't get any better for you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a volunteer job with the SPCA once. The job description was "playing with puppies". These little guys need to be socialized.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

It's also called Chinese food delivery


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Mike Hay said:


> WTF is wrong with you people? If you're really that cynical about a program like this, just kill yourself now. Life won't get any better for you.


Or, alternatively, you could adopt a poppy, but it will probably run away from your broke uber
ass


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a Chinese friend in Hong Kong indignant at the obviously made up News story about St. Bernards in Beijing getting eaten. She tells me "everybody knows western dogs taste terrible".

Oh, and before you get all upset, my dog got really sick last week and so to help her get her strength back I've been feeding her - chicken.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> I don't seem to receive these promotion notices. Been driving for 8 weeks now. I wonder why not?


POST # 3 / @JeffD1964: ♤♡♢♧ I guess you
overlooked that Plano is NOWHERE near
a participating city.
On a positive note I smile widely when I
see your modified "Stages of Man" avatar
with John Cleese's "Ministery of Silly Walks"/
Monty Python icon. I'm sure you've heard
that he's got a new book out.

I'd post the gif/jpg I have of meeting Michael
Palin in Cambridge, MA. (booksigning)
but it's on an old Dumbphone from which
I have YET to download the 7 years + of
photos. Sigh.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> I don't seem to receive these promotion notices. Been driving for 8 weeks now. I wonder why not?


I don't recieve them either. Uber doesn't love me.

Eh...****'em.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I had a Chinese friend in Hong Kong indignant at the obviously made up News story about St. Bernards in Beijing getting eaten. She tells me "everybody knows western dogs taste terrible".
> 
> Oh, and before you get all upset, my dog got really sick last week and so to help her get her strength back I've been feeding her - chicken.


POST # 17 / @Sacto Burbs : ♤♡♢♧ I'd be
willing to bet that your Hong Kong
friend would have been happy to help
herself to the poor "MinPin" puppy
that a psychotic California woman
drowned in a Grand Island, NE. air-
port bathroom TOILET!

The only "good" to come out of this is
the FELONY:CRIMINAL ANIMAL ABUSE
charges she is facing. "Bail DENIED!"


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 / @JeffD1964: ♤♡♢♧ I guess you
> overlooked that Plano is NOWHERE near
> a participating city.
> On a positive note I smile widely when I
> ...


They are boring as hell


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I got news for ya....

You get hungry enough and you will find that pretty much any animal is edible.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

duggles said:


> It's usually team members from the local Uber office that are the "drivers" for these promotions. They are limited availability too because so few "drivers" are doing it. It's just Uber not knowing how to do PR and being gimmick-y for the sake of data collection most likely.


It's probably like Uber Ice Cream day, they contact so many "top" drivers and ask them if they're interested, paying a flat fee per hour...this partner then has to hang out with an uber community rep or mgr.

They have too few rep's and mgr's to contact many drivers....they wouldn't trust us with puppies or ice cream on our own.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Goober said:


> It's probably like Uber Ice Cream day, they contact so many "top" drivers and ask them if they're interested, paying a flat fee per hour...this partner then has to hang out with an uber community rep or mgr.
> 
> They have too few rep's and mgr's to contact many drivers....they wouldn't trust us with puppies or ice cream on our own.


Pft.....put me in charge if ice cream and I give a scoop of two to every kid I see. Give it about 30 mi s and watch the little buggers spin out of control from the sugar high. Yer welcome mom. Compliments of Uber.

Imagine the press. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> They are boring as hell


POST # 21 / @Sweet Ping :♤♡♢♧ So,
"VLAD" ... whose comedy do you enjoy?
Or are you as humorless as MR. EX-KGB?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, too bad the chickens I fed my dog only have PETA


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

All this talk of puppies and ice cream is making me hungry.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Go a head. Give me puppies to drive around.

Let's see....hey look...over there...no one is paying attention to that child....

Hey kid...want a puppy? Here ha go. Go show it to mom. Oh...and here's some sugar.


----------

